# don't know where to start with dry ferts



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I have KNo3 (potatssium nitrate)

Kh2po4 (mono potassium phospate)

K2So4 Potassium Suphate 

MgSO4 (Magesium Sulphate)

these are dry hydroponic ferts. How would I go about using them. my tank is 25 gallon. I am lost and don't know where to start in this research.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

with dry ferts you can go with two methods, EI method where you measure out each item and dump into your tank. you would use the fertilator calculator to determine how much of each item required for your tank. you add this to your tank (i think) every other day. read this sticky on it:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

the other method, which i use is the PPS method, where you measure out so much dry fert for a given container size. you then add 1ml/10 gallons into your tank every day. normally this is done before lights come on. i create my "recipe" using edward's PPS classic spreadsheet:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/30659-how-make-pps-classic-pps-pro.html

this method is described here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/4241-pps-perpetual-preservation-systems-aquatic-plant.html

i like the PPS method because i don't have to worry about measuring out dry ferts continuously, and dumping into the tank. however you do need a digital measuring scale, that measures in grams. which you can get from your hydroponics shop.

i actually use a squirt bottle, that i loosely calculated, puts out 1ml per squirt. this makes fertilizing very easy. 6 squirts each morning before work 

hope this helps!

*** corrected to say 1ml/10 gallons of tank water.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

it'll be some time before I can get a digital scale.... 

Edit: looking up pocket ones online. 0.01 grams I think is how fine and 300 grams the max? doubt i Need much more than that.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I just switched to PPS Pro myself. I like the mix in a container method vs putting dry ferts directly in the tank. The calculator that is shown in the PPS pro is very simple. All you do is put in the bottle size and it tells you by grams what you need to mix. 

I alternate on the TE mix doing my TE every other day and the other mix on the days I do not dose TE.

If you get a scale that measures grams to .01 and up to 300 grams, that should be fine. I think the highest calc for ferts I mix is up to 39 grams.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

PPS-Pro Guide
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html

Inexpensive scale
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...2-would-scale-suffice-measuring-out-fert.html


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

^^^^ This is, in my opinion the best dosing regimen there is.
I like the fact that it saves folks precious water. Keeps from having to do 50% water changes weekly.

Thanks Edward,

Cheers, O


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Thank you Orlando, I am glad PPS-Pro works for you!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

We have linked it on our web site and try to get folks to try it. We do stress to people the importance of doing there part to save water.
You can have a beautiful tank with minimal impact on the environment, and less labor on your part. 
I prefer this to anything else.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

yes... the side benefit of using the PPS method is the saving of water. or.... for people too lazy to do water changes, such as myself


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

However, water changes are very important for other factors...can't get rid of those totally.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> I just switched to PPS Pro myself. I like the mix in a container method vs putting dry ferts directly in the tank. The calculator that is shown in the PPS pro is very simple. All you do is put in the bottle size and it tells you by grams what you need to mix.
> 
> I alternate on the TE mix doing my TE every other day and the other mix on the days I do not dose TE.
> 
> If you get a scale that measures grams to .01 and up to 300 grams, that should be fine. I think the highest calc for ferts I mix is up to 39 grams.


That is what I am looking for actually. something that is 0.01 and up to 2 - 300


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

If water parameters are maintained at proper levels water changes are unnecessary. I have had aquariums running for years without water changes and crystal clean water with breeding Tetra fish. PPS is not about water changes, it is about choices.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

The scale doesn't have to be that accurate, 1 gram is good enough, 0.1 gram is perfect.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh...and I am corrected on my dosing regime. I am dosing all ferts daily. hehe. I am a newbie too on the ferts and just switched to the PPS system. Thanks again to Edward for helping get me back on track


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Edward said:


> The scale doesn't have to be that accurate, 1 gram is good enough, 0.1 gram is perfect.


the .01 was more for medications and whatnot. I have some smaller tanks that would need the smaller measures for.


----------

